
Yang to stockholders: Don’t worry, it’s all part of our cunning plan - jmorin007
http://svextra.com/blogs/gmsv/2008/02/yang_to_stockholders_dont_worry_its_all_part_of_our_cunning_plan.html
======
davidw
"Cunning plan" - see Baldrick: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldrick>

